
The value of money in a technology career - lkrubner
http://www.pixelmonkey.org/2016/09/21/tech-money
======
lkrubner
This part is great and deserves more attention:

\----------------------------

This isn’t a great injustice only to programmers, but instead to all “non-
bullshit” contributors to society. But this is a problem with our brand of
capitalism, not with software engineering careers.

Let me explain. Ask a teacher, police officer, or firefighter if they are paid
proportional to the value they add. Ask a great professor who has educated
Nobel laureates whether they are paid even 20% more than their mediocre
colleague who can’t even give a lecture to students.

Instead, most people are paid for political reasons or due to closeness to
market transactions. For example, stock brokers don’t add much value to
society overall, but are very close to market transactions for pricey
financial instruments, and so they can skim off them. CEOs of BigCo’s are paid
well for the obvious political reason: they sit on the board of a company with
the people (board members) who set their salary.

